

Seeking asylum in Sweden - norsaja

I am a Yemeni woman who want to seek asylum in Sweden, I can go through a Shengen visa can I apply for asylum after going into the country.
======
dalke
Migrationsverket is the Swedish Immigration authority. They say at
[http://www.migrationsverket.se/English/Private-
individuals/P...](http://www.migrationsverket.se/English/Private-
individuals/Protection-and-asylum-in-Sweden/Adults-seeking-asylum/You-cannot-
choose-the-country-where-your-application-for-asylum-is-examined-the-Dublin-
Regulation.html) :

> You cannot choose the country where your application for asylum is examined
> (the Dublin Regulation)

> According to the Dublin Regulation, a person who flees to Europe must seek
> protection in the first safe country that he or she comes to.

> When you apply for asylum in Sweden, the Swedish Migration Agency begins by
> investigating whether it is Sweden or another EU country that is responsible
> for handling your application for asylum. If you have received a visa to
> enter another EU country, have certain types of residence permit in another
> EU country, or have applied for international protection (asylum) in another
> EU country on your way to Sweden, you may need to go back to that EU
> country. These rules can be found in the Dublin Regulation.

as well as:

> You should apply for asylum at Sweden's border. If you have already entered
> Sweden, you may apply at one of the Swedish Migration Agency's application
> units located in Gävle, Göteborg, Malmö, Märsta, Norrköping and Stockholm.

Do note that this question is very off-topic for this site.

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't know, but the immigration attorney I used to obtain a Canadian work
permit would likely be able to refer you to someone who can help you. He
specializes in human rights cases, that are financed by regular visa
applications such as my own.

To be clear, he would not know Swedish law but I expect he would know a
Swedish attorney who may be able to help you without monetary charge. I cannot
be sure but I expect this is the case.

M. Lee Cohen's website is
[http://www.mleecohen.com/](http://www.mleecohen.com/) and his email is
ag645@chebucto.ns.ca

Tell him I sent you.

I wish you well.

